

Why We Shouldn't Trust Social Media Startups - skmurphy
http://www.inquisitr.com/10470/why-we-shouldnt-trust-social-media-startups/

======
petercooper

      Even with Twitter one has to wonder what will happen if
      it doesn’t come up with a real business plan other than 
      being bought up.
    

Nah, we don't have to worry about Twitter.

Twitter is not your usual startup. Like _very_ few startups, it's gained
gigantic amounts of cultural exposure. Pownce, JotSpot and DodgeBall were
barely known by the general Internet populace. Twitter's appearing in comics,
TV references, news articles.. all over the shop.

    
    
      I play around with Twitter but I don’t plan on making it 
      a real part of my daily computing and communication life. 
      I use FriendFeed but I don’t expect it to really go 
      anywhere. I insulate myself with this attitude because I 
      am fed up with seeing all the effort and time people are 
      putting into these so-called businesses only to see 
      nothing of any value coming back.
    

With such a cynical attitude, why use anything? Nothing is permanent! Enjoy
the now. Refusing to make Twitter a part of your "daily communication life" is
like refusing to buy a new PC because a better one will be out in a year's
time. There will always be obsolescence - use what's in the now and get ready
to change.

